# SOTM Dec 2020 - Own Interpretation



## mattwalt

Here we go for December 2020. I would like you to use the image provided to create your own interpretation of this. Any material and any band attachment method you would like. The only rule would be that there should be an obvious connection to the image. If you want to modify it heavily then you may meed to supply pics of it at a stage where there was a link. Any uncommon band attachments please supply a banded image to show how it works.

I have intensionally not supplied measurements so the size can be dictated by builders themselves


----------



## skarrd

interesting,,,,,,,so many variables size wise


----------



## mattwalt

Its one of my favourite shooters 

yeah by not supplying a size can kinda make it a little interesting.

Very keen to see what people come up with.


----------



## hoggy

cool


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok. I’m down with the plinkers. Great idea MATTWALT.


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice idea, this should be interesting.


----------



## SJAaz

Matt, this is a good plan, it allows everyone to get involved regardless of their choice of medium. If it wasn't for Xmas busyness, I would guess you are going to get a ton of entries.


----------



## Quercusuber

Yes, the mythical "Chalice" by Dayhiker!!

I myself have a great rendition of it (made by Quarterinmynose) As a mere fact, it was my EDC for this week


----------



## mattwalt

Thsts a sweet chalice Q.


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> Thsts a sweet chalice Q.


You wouldn't even begin to imagine the work put into this piece. Absolutely stunning!!!

...one wonders sometimes what he has done to deserve such generosity

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/31456-an-unexpected-chalice-in-the-mail/


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay. I think I can get back into the game. My bench is mostly unpacked along with about a half-dozen half-finished frames. I'm sure I got one like this in there somewhere. I think I'd better start slow and make the lanyard bead first, then go from there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Lol ya get that bead done Mo ! Hey Matt I have some plinker cores from simple shot am I able to use them !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Lol ya get that bead done Mo ! Hey Matt I have some plinker cores from simple shot am I able to use them !


Huh? That's a Plinker? Dang. Already off in the wrong direction!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

PB sure thing. Did say any material. But final product would need to be extra special for the added help. There are some subtle difference over the Plinker in this frame - but IMO its close enough.

Mo - its closely Plinker - but also could go more chalice. Lets say its a Day Hiker inspired frame...


----------



## 31610

Dude what difference? Looks the same to me Matt man


----------



## mattwalt

Dang PB - subtle. I said subtle...

Wider posts - thinner waist - round butt...to name a few...


----------



## 31610

That all happens with a build haha it all plays out in the end stay tuned  hard not to try a simple shot core


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m already at a disadvantage. LoL ! Nice cores PB.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I opted for a Baltic birch plywood board cut for this month's topic, which I am submitting herewith.

My latest slingshot incorporates a "pinkie" hole, and a rounded wider outline in the central grip section to achieve flowing lines, in an attempt to create something a little different with regard to the competition template outline. Its dimensions are as follows: length 12 cm, width 9 cm, inner fork width 5 cm.

The dark green color finish was achieved by applying water-based wood staining liquid, starting with blue, which was immediately followed by a yellow-green layer: mixed together, this creates the dark green tonality. This was completed with two layers of protective water-based wood sealant, which gives the slingshot its surface shine.

The "camouflage" effect could be useful to hunters, but my main objective was to have a change from the rather common brown shades seen on many slingshots - not to mention that birch plywood is very bland indeed, and needs to be pepped up a bit in my opinion.

Ammo-wise, I would probably be looking at 8 or 9 mm steel (0.31 to 0.35 inch) with suitable flat bands.

The somewhat unpredictable year 2020, with its marked lack of social activities linked to this wonderful virus :cursin: , in fact yielded a number of new slingshots, which I have actually placed on a bookshelf for decoration: see the final image. It's funny really, because I have a healthy number of both homemade and purchased slingshots, yet I only use one or two of them most of the time, as I shoot very well with these.

See what you think.


----------



## mattwalt

Those are very cool.


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter was wondering what you'd come up with. Almost expected a wire bent frame.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Bent rod frames according to the template shape are actually quite difficult to achieve: I have indeed thought about that option. Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Reed Lukens

The green is a real nice touch, that looks like a fun shooter Pebble Shooter


----------



## devils son in law

I'm slowly getting there. I enlarged the photo that was posted and working on here and there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> Bent rod frames according to the template shape are actually quite difficult to achieve: I have indeed thought about that option. Maybe, just maybe...


As a budding maker I think it is very cool that I'd be able to recognize any of your frames anywhere I see it as a Pebble Shooter.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

I had a large maple fork for over a year. And so I decided that I was no worse than Michelangelo, and tried to cut off everything unnecessary, like a great sculptor.  It seems that it meets the conditions of the competition. The dimensions are clear from the photo, the method of fastening the tape too. Scold and criticize!


----------



## mattwalt

Vaery - thats a sweet natty!


----------



## Ibojoe

Very nice guys! The heat is on and the bar is getting pretty high. Awesome work fellas.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Valery that is a fine frame!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Very nicely done 

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

Great job Val 
The tube slots are a nice touch, that's a great looking frame


----------



## Valery

Gentlemen, thanks for the kind feedback on my work!


----------



## hoggy

nice entries one and all.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Not sure if I will get time to try actually building it or not, but thought I would share this idea. I will be up front and self report for a potential DQ since this is more of a sling rifle than a hand held / braced slingshot and therefore may be out of bounds (agian, by my own admission). While not hand braced any first attempt will have the pouch hand held and released vs using a trigger mechanism.

If an eventual entry DQ'd on these grounds I do hope to receive strong consideration in the "thinking outside the box / may be about due for a straight jacket fitting" category????. But I have been curious to try one of these (including the compounding) and thought I would share the idea, especially as the invitation for this month seemed to encourage creative interpretation.


----------



## 31610

Ok pics not loading up very well tonight keep getting to large file . But here it is the fork is oak with some 6mm g10 . I chopped the forks down a little and did a ca finish. Was not the easiest build with wood being softer than the g10 dang hard get perfect lol lord knows I tried my best . I seen canopener do a build kinda the same and I always wanted to try it and worked out ok . I will get it banded up see how it shoots and take a day time pick


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610

Here’s the vid I have watch quite a few times his was way cooler but think I did not bad .


----------



## Valery

Port boy, this is a great job!


----------



## 31610

Valery said:


> I had a large maple fork for over a year. And so I decided that I was no worse than Michelangelo, and tried to cut off everything unnecessary, like a great sculptor.  It seems that it meets the conditions of the competition. The dimensions are clear from the photo, the method of fastening the tape too. Scold and criticize!


thanks my friend yours is very cool to l like it . Your attachment system is a good one I done a couple times ;-)


----------



## skarrd

that is a 5 star beauty there brother! diggin the g10 too


----------



## 31610

Thanks man ! Ever since I seen that vid canopener I wanted to try! I have some scrape g10 so I figured why not try it lol . That and I figured the core was a little unfair for me to use  man it’s hard to mod the perfect frame


----------



## mattwalt

PB - Sweet frame.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Some very nice entries everyone, I love the creativity, craftsmanship, and inspiration these builds bring out.

Good luck to all entrants and thanks again Matt for your ideas coming up with challenges that make us better builders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Port boy said:


> Here's the vid I have watch quite a few times his was way cooler but think I did not bad .


Picture of finished shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Beauty Jason 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

That's a beauty Jason!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome job Jason!! She’s a beauty!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Ok pics not loading up very well tonight keep getting to large file . But here it is the fork is oak with some 6mm g10 . I chopped the forks down a little and did a ca finish. Was not the easiest build with wood being softer than the g10 dang hard get perfect lol lord knows I tried my best . I seen canopener do a build kinda the same and I always wanted to try it and worked out ok . I will get it banded up see how it shoots and take a day time pick


Dang. That is yet another level up! You don't need a lanyard bead with that frame my friend!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Nice one PB! That transition from the hard to soft material looks like it would be tough, but you handled it well!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Port boy said:


> Ok pics not loading up very well tonight keep getting to large file . But here it is the fork is oak with some 6mm g10 . I chopped the forks down a little and did a ca finish. Was not the easiest build with wood being softer than the g10 dang hard get perfect lol lord knows I tried my best . I seen canopener do a build kinda the same and I always wanted to try it and worked out ok . I will get it banded up see how it shoots and take a day time pick


Excellent job PB


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> PB - Sweet frame.


thanks Matt man


----------



## 31610

KX4SAM said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the vid I have watch quite a few times his was way cooler but think I did not bad .
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of finished shot?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

getting there my friend bingo sent me some nice black rubber just have decide my cut


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Beauty Jason
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


thanks Johnny can't Waite to see yours bro


----------



## 31610

devils son in law said:


> That's a beauty Jason!!


thanks Jake ;-)


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Jason
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Johnny can't Waite to see yours bro
Click to expand...

It's getn ther bro this wk I finish it up 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome job Jason!! She's a beauty!!


man I can't wait to see yours my friend! Thanks Joe


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok pics not loading up very well tonight keep getting to large file . But here it is the fork is oak with some 6mm g10 . I chopped the forks down a little and did a ca finish. Was not the easiest build with wood being softer than the g10 dang hard get perfect lol lord knows I tried my best . I seen canopener do a build kinda the same and I always wanted to try it and worked out ok . I will get it banded up see how it shoots and take a day time pick
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. That is yet another level up! You don't need a lanyard bead with that frame my friend!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

dude I new I forgot something opps . I will do a bead before months out this frame needs a bead lol . Thanks Mo


----------



## 31610

MIsling said:


> Nice one PB! That transition from the hard to soft material looks like it would be tough, but you handled it well!


o boy was a strange build I was using 80 grit emery cloth and it sanded wood faster than g10 and g10 faster than brass pin and stainless pin . Had to up the grit to get to finish right . Thanks man


----------



## 31610

Reed Lukens said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok pics not loading up very well tonight keep getting to large file . But here it is the fork is oak with some 6mm g10 . I chopped the forks down a little and did a ca finish. Was not the easiest build with wood being softer than the g10 dang hard get perfect lol lord knows I tried my best . I seen canopener do a build kinda the same and I always wanted to try it and worked out ok . I will get it banded up see how it shoots and take a day time pick
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent job PB
Click to expand...

thanks M8


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Jason
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Johnny can't Waite to see yours bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getn ther bro this wk I finish it up
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

sweet bro u have a nice frame going on ;-)


----------



## skarrd

All nice builds so far,havent joined in as circumstances required some *remodding* of the house,but have enjoyed watching,and cant wait to see All the results!


----------



## bigdh2000

Nice work so far guys.


----------



## hoggy

:bowdown: great build slingshootists :bowdown:


----------



## devils son in law

Here's mine finally finished and after it's first shooting session. I like this style of frame, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## 31610

Looking good Jake ! Yep I like this style frame to nice job buddy


----------



## devils son in law

Oops, forgot to add it's first shooting session.


----------



## mattwalt

DSiL - Sweet classic looking frame - like it loads. Super simple.

This was very close to the first frame I ever made - Love the design and its one of my most go-to frames for shooting as well as making.


----------



## Reed Lukens

devils son in law said:


> Here's mine finally finished and after it's first shooting session. I like this style of frame, thanks for posting it!!


The wide fork tips are a personal favorite of mine, Great Job Jake


----------



## bingo

Very nice 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Very awesome Jake!!


----------



## Cose

Nicely done there !! Bet it shoots great


----------



## Tree Man

This month is ratcheting up! Fierce competition. Nice builds gents


----------



## 31610

Ok guys got her dressed up ready to go dancing. Sorry Mo no bead yet :-( soon I hope . Got the ss black bingo gave me thanks again bingo . I cut the rubber 13mm to 18mm for 8mm steel . I also upload a cool target u can print if ya don’t like clowns ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Ok guys got her dressed up ready to go dancing. Sorry Mo no bead yet :-( soon I hope . Got the ss black bingo gave me thanks again bingo . I cut the rubber 13mm to 18mm for 8mm steel . I also upload a cool target u can print if ya don't like clowns


Looks awesome buddy nice target 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Awesome target nice slingshot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Here is a before and after of what I did so far still needs work on the fork ends and some stain n seal ready to shoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Looking good M8 what kinda wood fella


----------



## Cose

Thnx bro ... To be honest I didn't even look at the leaf but I believe it's a white oak tree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Nice work guys! Neat contest this month.


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice ones guys. Jason I think that one just keeps looking better and better. Makes me hesitant to post. Buttttttttt....


----------



## mattwalt

Thats sounds like A-game Ibojoe...


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok here's my entry for the month. It's 2 red cedar forks married together with an aluminum core. Olive swells and wenge arm bands. 
It was a royal pain from the beginning. I think the first epoxy froze before it dried but it took on the second try. Also I always thought that aluminum would just bend. Boy was I wrong! 
It came out shootn really nice though. Set it up with original gzk whites for 7/16 steel. Hope you guys like it. God bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mattwalt

Yup - thats A-game...

Wow...


----------



## 31610

Wow Joe ! That’s sweet my friend I say u let the hammer fall eh


----------



## hoggy

AWESOME entries one & all. Do not envy you your judge's position mr. mattwalt


----------



## bingo

Beautiful Joe 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

WOW, some beautiful frames entered guys.... I feel for you Matt, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

That's a beauty Joe! So did you get the aluminum core to bend to your signature spoon style or am I seeing an optical illusion?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks Mo. Yes it’s a curvy one, both pieces started out 3/4” thick. I thought that the aluminum would’ve been the easy part but finally got it to curve by rolling it with a round piece of steel (plus wackin it a few times?


----------



## Ibojoe

mattwalt said:


> Yup - thats A-game...
> 
> Wow...


Thanks Matt!


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Wow Joe ! That's sweet my friend I say u let the hammer fall eh


Hahaha . All in fun. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Cose

Joe that's a hell of a catapult I need to learn from you amazing hand work !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Ibojoe, that is absolutely stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Island made

Jason, that’s a stunner! I love marriage of the natural and synthetic. And that finish is gorgeous.


----------



## Island made

Joseph....that is truly amazing! You did good to bend that aluminum, much less matching all those layers of wood! That a ton of work and your best work yet!


----------



## Tree Man

So..Joe, you basicly re created that same curve profile three separate times and married them together!?!?! Am I seeing this right? Thats somethin, and its gorgeous. Thats somethin else!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Joseph....that is truly amazing! You did good to bend that aluminum, much less matching all those layers of wood! That a ton of work and your best work yet!


Yea that is what I was going to say. Matching a curve to another curve, which is attached to a curve attached to another curve!!!?.... and one of those curves being aluminum???! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

PB and Joe...

Those are a couple of fine examples of the craft. We could all take a lesson or two from you guys. Good luck Matt!


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> PB and Joe...
> Those are a couple of fine examples of the craft. We could all take a lesson or two from you guys. Good luck Matt!


Thanks  I think Joe is running the advanced class this round haha .


----------



## skarrd

Amazing work one and all!!!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ibojoe said:


> Ok here's my entry for the month. It's 2 red cedar forks married together with an aluminum core. Olive swells and wenge arm bands.
> It was a royal pain from the beginning. I think the first epoxy froze before it dried but it took on the second try. Also I always thought that aluminum would just bend. Boy was I wrong!
> It came out shootn really nice though. Set it up with original gzk whites for 7/16 steel. Hope you guys like it. God bless and Merry Christmas.


Wow, that's just beautiful Joe... Stunning all the way around


----------



## Cose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Here's my progress on this natural fork catty still debating if I should stain it before sealing what do you guys recommend?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose




----------



## Cose

I just realized there was a contest going on that's crazy I hope mines not to far from the entry qualification I'm new to the slingshot world it's helping me cope with anxiety and depression been shooting for 3 months and I can already hit 2 inch diameter targets 6-7 out out of 10 from 30 ft I'm slowly getting consistent with it loving the hospitality in this forum thnx guys !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Cose - thats a cool natty


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cose said:


> I just realized there was a contest going on that's crazy I hope mines not to far from the entry qualification I'm new to the slingshot world it's helping me cope with anxiety and depression been shooting for 3 months and I can already hit 2 inch diameter targets 6-7 out out of 10 from 30 ft I'm slowly getting consistent with it loving the hospitality in this forum thnx guys !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job Cose. You've also found the right medicine to help you heal. This Forum is the land of misfits and rebels and it feels great! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Thnx fellas much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Accurate rod bending to make slingshots is quite challenging, but that is part of the fun. Although I prefer using stainless steel rod, creating the SOTM template shape involved bending steps that I could only achieve using aluminum, with the help of a vise for the lower narrowed down grip section (images).

The initial U-shape was created with the rod bender I have using a 32 mm die. The objective was to create a "pinkie" hole, which was achieved by placing and maintaining the 32 mm die at the bottom of the bent rod U-shape, and carefully aligning the upper section of the rod U-shape between the vise jaws, and gradually narrowing down the gap between both sides. Subsequent bending stages were completed with the rod bender.

There is no way I could have done this with 8 mm stainless steel rod, as it takes considerable force to bend, and tends to be quite "springy", i.e. its elasticity involves successive bending motions to get the precise bending angle sought. Placing stainless steel between (very strong!) vise jaws would require a special jig of some kind: I have some ideas of what needs to be done for the more demanding rod bent shapes like this one, but some testing will be required - also bearing safety issues in mind.

The final shape morphed into a pinch grip configuration, which is in fact quite comfortable as it is. I nevertheless added a 100% handmade beech wood insert for the "pinkie" hole section, more for for decoration purposes than anything else. Accurate sawing and filing was essential for a tight fit.

8 mm aluminum rod slingshots can actually handle fairly strong tubes or flat bands. My latest entry is sized as follows: length: 14 cm, width: 11 cm, inner fork gap: 6 cm, fork depth: 5 cm.

I may eventually make a stainless steel rod version of this specific shape, but that will depend on solutions regarding the harder bending steps involved.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool frame, definitely looks like symmetrical bends would be quite the challenge, but looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Here goes been on this little frame afew weeks got it near finished up will get more pics when totally finished unknown wood it was cut about 2 years ago from dead tree hope you guys like it  totally hand made with no power tools 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

What are you soaking it with I'm trying to figure out what to use on mine ... would it be ok to deal with polyurethane or should I use something with no chemicals and just go natural?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Looks great by the way can't wait to see the finished piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Linseed oil

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Looks good Bingo it’s rounding out well


----------



## bingo

Thank you buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks good bingo, really love it when it hits the oil 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cose said:


> What are you soaking it with I'm trying to figure out what to use on mine ... would it be ok to deal with polyurethane or should I use something with no chemicals and just go natural?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

I have used poly on a lot of my slings [mention]Cose [/mention] 
but it's all personal preference based on how you want it feel, and what level of protection you're looking for from the elements.

Poly will give more of a plastic feel, whereas BLO (boiled linseed oil) or Tung oil, followed by a coat of paste wax, like Johnson's Floor Wax, will give more of a velvety warm soft shine and feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Wee frame guys 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Merry Christmas 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

That's amazing work on those curves, Joe!!!! :target:


----------



## bingo

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Sling-n- shot sounds great thnx for the info much appreciated I will most likely go the natural method and get some tung or Linseed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cose

Bingo that catty looks likes it's ready for war hope to see some good shots soon !!! Great work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Had to try it out great little frame banded up wi some .65 100 % 20 12 tapers shoots well












































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Pebble Shooter said:


> Accurate rod bending to make slingshots is quite challenging, but that is part of the fun. Although I prefer using stainless steel rod, creating the SOTM template shape involved bending steps that I could only achieve using aluminum, with the help of a vise for the lower narrowed down grip section (images).
> 
> The initial U-shape was created with the rod bender I have using a 32 mm die. The objective was to create a "pinkie" hole, which was achieved by placing and maintaining the 32 mm die at the bottom of the bent rod U-shape, and carefully aligning the upper section of the rod U-shape between the vise jaws, and gradually narrowing down the gap between both sides. Subsequent bending stages were completed with the rod bender.
> 
> There is no way I could have done this with 8 mm stainless steel rod, as it takes considerable force to bend, and tends to be quite "springy", i.e. its elasticity involves successive bending motions to get the precise bending angle sought. Placing stainless steel between (very strong!) vise jaws would require a special jig of some kind: I have some ideas of what needs to be done for the more demanding rod bent shapes like this one, but some testing will be required - also bearing safety issues in mind.
> 
> The final shape morphed into a pinch grip configuration, which is in fact quite comfortable as it is. I nevertheless added a 100% handmade beech wood insert for the "pinkie" hole section, more for for decoration purposes than anything else. Accurate sawing and filing was essential for a tight fit.
> 
> 8 mm aluminum rod slingshots can actually handle fairly strong tubes or flat bands. My latest entry is sized as follows: length: 14 cm, width: 11 cm, inner fork gap: 6 cm, fork depth: 5 cm.
> 
> I may eventually make a stainless steel rod version of this specific shape, but that will depend on solutions regarding the harder bending steps involved.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Pebbles, that's some Precicion bending right there. It's beyond me how you figured that out. I tried to mod a marksman once and screwed it all up. 
Awesome job on this one brother!


----------



## Ibojoe

bingo said:


> Had to try it out great little frame banded up wi some .65 100 % 20 12 tapers shoots well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Good job Bingo! You got some nice crotch wood grain in there. Awesome job buddy!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Cose said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Cose, you've got that baby looking good. Nice to have ya.


----------



## bingo

Ibojoe said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to try it out great little frame banded up wi some .65 100 % 20 12 tapers shoots well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Bingo! You got some nice crotch wood grain in there. Awesome job buddy!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> Accurate rod bending to make slingshots is quite challenging, but that is part of the fun. Although I prefer using stainless steel rod, creating the SOTM template shape involved bending steps that I could only achieve using aluminum, with the help of a vise for the lower narrowed down grip section (images).
> 
> The initial U-shape was created with the rod bender I have using a 32 mm die. The objective was to create a "pinkie" hole, which was achieved by placing and maintaining the 32 mm die at the bottom of the bent rod U-shape, and carefully aligning the upper section of the rod U-shape between the vise jaws, and gradually narrowing down the gap between both sides. Subsequent bending stages were completed with the rod bender.
> 
> There is no way I could have done this with 8 mm stainless steel rod, as it takes considerable force to bend, and tends to be quite "springy", i.e. its elasticity involves successive bending motions to get the precise bending angle sought. Placing stainless steel between (very strong!) vise jaws would require a special jig of some kind: I have some ideas of what needs to be done for the more demanding rod bent shapes like this one, but some testing will be required - also bearing safety issues in mind.
> 
> The final shape morphed into a pinch grip configuration, which is in fact quite comfortable as it is. I nevertheless added a 100% handmade beech wood insert for the "pinkie" hole section, more for for decoration purposes than anything else. Accurate sawing and filing was essential for a tight fit.
> 
> 8 mm aluminum rod slingshots can actually handle fairly strong tubes or flat bands. My latest entry is sized as follows: length: 14 cm, width: 11 cm, inner fork gap: 6 cm, fork depth: 5 cm.
> 
> I may eventually make a stainless steel rod version of this specific shape, but that will depend on solutions regarding the harder bending steps involved.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Oh that is some fine bending!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

bingo said:


> Had to try it out great little frame banded up wi some .65 100 % 20 12 tapers shoots well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Killer. Everything you need, nothing you don't!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Pebbleshooter. Thats an awesome frame. May need to commission one...


----------



## MIsling

Well, it won't compete with the level of craftsmanship already on display this month, but here is my entry!

It is cold here in MI, and rather than suffer through cold hands while working out in the shop, I decided to stay inside and play with a 3d printed design for this month. I enjoy shooting bbs, and decided that the template for this month was well suited to make a simple bb shooter. I wanted a frame that I could just print off and not have to worry about. I can take one of these frames anywhere, without having to worry about losing or damaging it. It came out very similar to some of my favorite wooden bb frames, but it will print off in a couple of hours with minimal post processing required. I threw the forum logo on for a bit of added flair.

















I have posted the files for 3d printing to Thingiverse, where they can be freely downloaded. If you or someone you know has access to a 3d printer feel free to print a couple and let me know what you think!

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4696230


----------



## mattwalt

Wow Misling... another left field option to sully the entries this month...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Perfect little BB shooter Mlsling , nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Its just a matter of getting the costs more reasonable - but broadly speaking thats already a reality...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Don't think I'd trust a 3D printed mountain bike frame .....not the way I used to ride...it's a real miracle I'm not in a wheelchair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MIsling said:


> Well, it won't compete with the level of craftsmanship already on display this month, but here is my entry!
> 
> It is cold here in MI, and rather than suffer through cold hands while working out in the shop, I decided to stay inside and play with a 3d printed design for this month. I enjoy shooting bbs, and decided that the template for this month was well suited to make a simple bb shooter. I wanted a frame that I could just print off and not have to worry about. I can take one of these frames anywhere, without having to worry about losing or damaging it. It came out very similar to some of my favorite wooden bb frames, but it will print off in a couple of hours with minimal post processing required. I threw the forum logo on for a bit of added flair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20201222_144931309.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot (26).png
> I have posted the files for 3d printing to Thingiverse, where they can be freely downloaded. If you or someone you know has access to a 3d printer feel free to print a couple and let me know what you think!
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4696230


that's super cool ! One thing I don't know anything about is 3D printing. But I like it


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39195459246583571/


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MIsling said:


> Well, it won't compete with the level of craftsmanship already on display this month, but here is my entry!
> 
> It is cold here in MI, and rather than suffer through cold hands while working out in the shop, I decided to stay inside and play with a 3d printed design for this month. I enjoy shooting bbs, and decided that the template for this month was well suited to make a simple bb shooter. I wanted a frame that I could just print off and not have to worry about. I can take one of these frames anywhere, without having to worry about losing or damaging it. It came out very similar to some of my favorite wooden bb frames, but it will print off in a couple of hours with minimal post processing required. I threw the forum logo on for a bit of added flair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20201222_144931309.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot (26).png
> 
> I have posted the files for 3d printing to Thingiverse, where they can be freely downloaded. If you or someone you know has access to a 3d printer feel free to print a couple and let me know what you think!
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4696230


*That's a simple winner IMO.*


----------



## mattwalt

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39195459246583571/
Click to expand...

Charge bicycles in the UK was using 3D printed titanium for certain production frame parts a few years ago.

https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/3d-printed-titanium-bike-parts-for-charge-bikes-11814/

https://3dprint.com/118086/dutch-students-3d-printed-bike/

Believe this was the first totally 3d printed frame - though suspect its not exactly light...

https://www.3dnatives.com/en/arc-bike-ii-130920194/

Literally designed with a customisable concept...

Its interesting to see - the reality of going in with your specs and measurements and having a complete frame custom printed is interestg. The ability to only print material exactly where required could result in an extremely light frame which can be tuned for the best performance. Time will tell.


----------



## Ibojoe

Way to go Misling. That’s a fine design the way it fattens up towards the tips. Awesome work.


----------



## 31610

Cheese and rice had hard time get this pic up right ! Finally got a pic that does it justice . Finally got to shoot it today it’s awesome shooter . Good call Matt man on the frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39195459246583571/
Click to expand...

Insane!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39195459246583571/
Click to expand...

Interesting concept, but that is one ugly bicycle. Gimme a lugged steel frame bike, and I'm in hog heaven!


----------



## mattwalt

DSiL - totally agree. You'd think with infinite possibilities for shapes they would use a few nice ones...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

devils son in law said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. You 3D scientists are something else. About a year ago I was talking with an engineer from TREK bicycles who said that in the nearer future a cyclist will be able to walk into one of their stores, get measured, and then have a frame 'printed' in a few hours in a room sized 3D printer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39195459246583571/
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting concept, but that is one ugly bicycle. Gimme a lugged steel frame bike, and I'm in hog heaven!
Click to expand...

*The only ugly I see is the name. The frame is quite aesthetic IMO ... eliminating the seat tube, minimal harmonious angles, extreme light weight, printed - not welded ... and ELECTRIC! New century - new ideas. I'm lovin' the future.*


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I gave a stainless steel rod version a shot for this latest and final entry. Needless to say that bending these suckers into shape is fairly hard work, but at the end of the process you have something that feels really solid and has a pleasant heft in the hand. Made to last too.

The original length of the metal rod is 50 cm, and I usually end up cutting 2 cm off both tips of the pinch grip extensions. I decided to wrap black electric wire around part of the grip section, which is in fact what I did at around age 10 or 11, when we made slingshots using the 4 mm thick steel rod handles of discarded paint buckets found at building sites at a new housing complex back in the early 1970's...oh boy, time does fly. Electric wire does a reasonable job at providing a good contact surface for the holding hand, but I did retain the useful "pinkie" loop section in the process.

Given its relative elasticity (18% chrome content?), I was not able to bend the fork loops in a way to ensure a fairly tight gap with the connecting rod sides to keep thinner rubber tubes in place - hence the rubber tubing sections at that location to achieve that purpose instead. The holding ergonomics is quite good, albeit that I generally prefer a well shaped wood grip to distribute the forces when the pouch is drawn out: this is difficult with the template design involved.

This low fork design can handle very strong tubes, yet it will fit inside most back pockets with ease. Dimensions: height: 13 cm, width: 10 cm, inner fork width: 5 cm, fork depth: 6 cm. The best part is that the 50 cm section of stainless steel rod only cost USD 6, i.e. I was able to yield two slingshot frames with the 1 meter (40 inch) stainless steel I purchased at a small local D.I.Y store. I don't count the work, because this is what I really enjoy doing.

A metal rod bender is definitely a worthwhile investment that quickly pays off once you start making numerous slingshots - here is the "made in the USA" one I use in conjunction with a homemade jig with marked angles:

http://www.bacindustries.com/product3-bending-forming-tools-rod-mighty.php

Highly recommended.

B)


----------



## 31610

That’s cool Pebbleshooter I know first hand it’s hard bend rod and have it look good u done a sweet job on that . I might have get a bender ;-)


----------



## 31610

Well Matt man what’s next challenge I not seeing anything;-(


----------



## Ibojoe

Yep. Ready to go for the next challenge.


----------



## mattwalt

Lol. I will post it shortly.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Well, I didn't get time to put a "how far outside of the box can you think" entry in, but I did get a prototype mostly finished- AKA my excuse for trying a slingshot rifle (triggerless at this point). While not getting anywhere close to a finished product I did enjoy the holiday and spent lots of time with family, shooting, working on bows, and playing with this. It includes pulleys to allow it to be "compounded" a bit. Expecting this will be a fun little test bed for my to evaluate a few things. Mostly re-discovering the wheel in many cases but should be fun none the less. And hat's off to all the really beautiful entries for this month.


----------



## mattwalt

Such a huge array of options in December - really makes it quite difficult to choose a winner.

I'm going to give it to Misling though. The shape of that 3D looks stunning - some fantastic curves. And I have a good idea of how much work that is to create - and the fact it is available for anyone to download (I had to check it out on there as well to see its shape in depth) is awesome as well. The only thing I would suggest is to rather have the logo 'embossed' vs 'debossed' - though I see its available to download sans logo.

But really nice work. Must see about getting one printed.


----------



## hoggy

CONGRATS Misling, well deserved


----------



## Reed Lukens

Congratulations Misling


----------



## Valery

Congratulations to the winner!


----------



## 31610

Cheers Misling ! U have make a couple I get on from u . I don’t have a 3 d printed frame yet


----------



## bingo

Congrats guys awesome builds once again 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Misling,Thanks again to Matt and all the contestants!!!!


----------



## SJAaz

Good for you MIsling...I have one of your natties and the finish is just perfection! I'll bet you are going to miss all the sanding and finishing on this one though..


----------



## MIsling

mattwalt said:


> Such a huge array of options in December - really makes it quite difficult to choose a winner.
> 
> I'm going to give it to Misling though. The shape of that 3D looks stunning - some fantastic curves. And I have a good idea of how much work that is to create - and the fact it is available for anyone to download (I had to check it out on there as well to see its shape in depth) is awesome as well. The only thing I would suggest is to rather have the logo 'embossed' vs 'debossed' - though I see its available to download sans logo.
> 
> But really nice work. Must see about getting one printed.


Dang, no way! This is a nice surprise! I am honored to have been chosen from all the great entries this month. Thank you Matt for running this every month! Oh, and changing that logo will be super easy. I originally 'debossed' to hopefully get a better result from my cheap printer. I'll upload a file to thingiverse with a standard embossing.



Port boy said:


> Cheers Misling ! U have make a couple I get on from u . I don't have a 3 d printed frame yet


Send me a PM. :wave:



SJAaz said:


> Good for you MIsling...I have one of your natties and the finish is just perfection! I'll bet you are going to miss all the sanding and finishing on this one though..


Thanks! Yep, much less finishing on one of these guys! Whether I miss it or not depends on my mood at the time. Much less satisfying to have a machine do the bulk of the work, but at times, it sure is nice!


----------



## Tree Man

Congrats MIsling! Thats a beautiful frame


----------



## Dayhiker

Quercusuber said:


> Yes, the mythical "Chalice" by Dayhiker!!
> 
> I myself have a great rendition of it (made by Quarterinmynose) As a mere fact, it was my EDC for this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02631.jpg


Q-Man!!!! ... Gorgeous work as usual. It's a Lil Plinker, but extra nice, classy! Glad you're still at it my good friend


----------

